# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Γενικές ερωτήσεις συμπληρωμάτων, τοπικς κλειδωμενα

## Fataoulas

Ηθελα να ποσταρω κατι γενικο περι αμινοξεων, και ειδα οτι οχι μονο αυτο, αλλα και ολα τα αντιστοιχα θεματα ειναι κλειδωμενα.

Εχει γινει εκ παραδρομης μηπως? (σιγουρα καποιοι θα θελουν να ρωτησουν κατι γενικο περι πρωτεινης,/αμινοξεων/νιτρικων/ κτλ κτλ αλλα επειδη τα θεματα ειναι κλειστα, ανοιγουν νεα (περιττα) θεμματα

----------


## PanosDanis

Πιστευω πως κλειδωνονται απλα επειδη τετοιες ερωτησεις που μπορουν να απαντηθουν μεσα σε λιγες γραμμες και δεν μπαινει μεσα σε λεπτομερειες π.χ στη διατροφη του ατομου, μπορουν να αναρτωνται στις γενικες ερωτησεις-συζητησεις.

----------


## vaggan

> Ηθελα να ποσταρω κατι γενικο περι αμινοξεων, και ειδα οτι οχι μονο αυτο, αλλα και ολα τα αντιστοιχα θεματα ειναι κλειδωμενα.
> 
> Εχει γινει εκ παραδρομης μηπως? (σιγουρα καποιοι θα θελουν να ρωτησουν κατι γενικο περι πρωτεινης,/αμινοξεων/νιτρικων/ κτλ κτλ αλλα επειδη τα θεματα ειναι κλειστα, ανοιγουν νεα (περιττα) θεμματα


μπορεις να γραψεις στο γενικες ερωτησεις απορειες αλλα ρωτα και εδω μαλλον δεν θα υπαρχει θεμα

----------


## Polyneikos

Ειναι προτιμότερο να ανοίγονται νέα θέματα καθως συντρέχουν 2 βασικοί λόγοι
α)Σε ενα τοπικ 200 σελίδων κανείς τελικά δεν ανατρέχει να δει τις απαντησεις που ήδη εχουν δοθεί σε απορίες που τον αφορούν κ πολλες φορές δεν δινονται καν απαντήσεις
β) Αυτα τα μεγάλα τόπικς δημιουργούν πολλές φορές θέμα στην λειτουργία του φόρουμ στις συγχωνεύσεις

----------


## Fataoulas

^^ Mε καλυψατε παιδια  :03. Thumb up:

----------

